# Top 3 Reasons to Buy a High Efficiency Furnace



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

Do you know how efficient your heater is? Most folks are happy as long as their furnace keeps them warm, but older heaters can be big money-wasters. Whether your furnace is due for a replacement, or you’re interested in saving money, consider buying a high efficiency furnace.

What exactly is a High Efficiency Furnace?

high efficiency furnaceA furnace is considered highly efficient due to its AFUE or ‘Annual Fuel Utilization Efficiency’ rating. Simply put, it’s a measure of how efficiently your furnace takes natural gas and transforms it into hot air. AFUE is expressed as a percentage, and it takes the year long efficiency of your heater into account. According to the DOE, a furnace must have an AFUE of 90% to be considered a high efficiency furnace. Be wary of manufacturers who refer to their heaters as highly efficient without having a AFUE of 90%. The minimum AFUE for new furnaces is 80%, and some companies will try to disguise their mid-efficiency furnaces as high efficiency furnaces. Verify that your heater is highly efficient by checking the EnergyGuide label that appears on new furnaces.



Now that you know what it takes to qualify as a high efficiency furnace, let us see why you should buy one.



You Need a Heater Replacement 

More Money in Your Wallet

Mother Nature Will Thank You

You will also avoid costly Heating Repair for many many years as new heaters come with 10 years warranty



Stay warm my friends.


----------



## whitemechanical (May 7, 2018)

Some of the most prominent reasons behind buying a highly efficient furnaces are followings:

Your savings might be significant.
Increases furnace life cycle
Boost up your machine to perform at maximum level
It is significantly better and environment-friendly


----------



## whitemechanical (May 7, 2018)

Some of the most prominent reasons behind buying a highly efficient furnaces are followings:



Your savings might be significant.
Increases furnace life cycle
Boost up your machine to perform at maximum level
It is significantly better and environment-friendly


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

The difference between a new high efficient furnace and the old ones is unreal. If people only knew the difference it makes they would jump all over it. Lets make it known to all!!!


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

I don’t know why anybody would buy anything other than a high-efficiency furnace nowadays to be honest I could see some small basement applications or if you can’t run PVC you were you’re at but the difference in energy savings is so great and the price difference between the furnace is going from 80% to 90% is so minimal why wouldn’t you.


----------

